# For you Ford guys!!!!



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

For you Ford guys!!!!!

What a P*** Poor design these are.. its not a question IF they break is a question of how MANY...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Really?! I just changed my own for the first time at the ripe young age of 6 years and 108,000 miles! Now at 129k and still going strong! If you want to see a great design look up a timing gear for the GM 3.0l engine in the early 90's, I hope that saved them more than $2 per engine, steel is so over rated!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

GM didnt have a 3.0.... they had a 3.1 and a 2.8 in the early 90's... but I know what your saying... plastic gears on a steel sprocket ... hate to say it but they borrowed that idea from Ford!!! Try the Cam Phasers on Ford 3 valve motors... bad tensioner seals and roll pins in the phasers that break with bad chain guides.... the list goes on and on.... for all makes!!!


----------

